# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  palomas

## CharlyAstt

Yo tengo una paloma gris de las de las plazas, es pichonsita y no se pueden usar para la magia o tiene que ser una especie de paloma en particular?

----------


## magoivan

Hola Charlyastt, te comento que estas no sirven, yo tuve y tengo una que es gris, la tipica paloma de la calle y no sirben devido a su tamaño, bueno aunque yo la utilizo en algunos trucos pero las que sirven son blancas de tamaño reducido, son (turcas albinas) si buscas en el buscador encontraras infinidad de informacion sobre ellas.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Ok, pero en este caso mi paloma es chica y entra en el Cargador.
lo que saber es que en el caso de entrar en el cargador ¿se pueden usar o les hace mal?

----------


## AmadeuS

el problema no es el tamaño solamente, sino la dosilidad, si asi se dice, las palomas que usamos en la magia son extremadamente dociles, no creo que otra clase de paloma la puedas llegar a dominar al punto de que se quede y no se vuele.
Saludos

----------


## magoivan

amadeus tiene razon, yo tengo una paloma no se el sexo de ella pero es muy arisca, cuando la cojo intenta picarme, lo contrario de las tortolas que son muy dociles, mi paloma la utilizo en cargadores a medida y me sirve bastante, las tortolas aun no las utilizo porque son pequeñitas, si no es arisca y se deja meter en un cargador como la mia adelante, pero la vista del publico agradece mas una paloma blanca que gris.

----------


## CharlyAstt

ok, voy a ver si consigo una turca albina.  :Smile1:  Gracias por la ayuda  :Wink1:

----------


## MANU_222

La vas a encontrar mas rapido como "tortola"   :Wink:  y, a cuidar que no sea hembra, es muy arizca, y cuando pongas su mano encima de su cabeza, metera esta para adentro y levantara las alas...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Manu, en mi número utilizo el mismo numero de tortolas macho que hembras, aunque si es cierto que a las hembras les reservo juegos donde no han de volar, no veo el por que no utilizarlas nunca he tenido problemas con ellas.

Magisaluditos

----------


## MANU_222

Yo jamaz he dicho de no usarla, solo he dicho que si esta comenzando con palomas, que comienze con un macho, que le dara menos tiempo de adiestramiento, de todas formas todo lleva su pasiencia...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## CharlyAstt

Si yo habia escuchado que las tortolas embras son ariscas, voy a tratar de conseguirme una macho por el momento.

Yo soy de argentina, cordoba alguien sabe donde puedo coseguir tortolas  :Confused:

----------


## MANU_222

En la colombofila mas cercana, ellos te ayudaran   :Wink:  , comprale una mezcla, y dale por lo menos 5 meses al mes, ascara de huevo picadom le dara calcio, dejale en la mitad de su jaula una manta, ella sabra elegir cuando quiere luz o sombra, si puedes conseguirle un columpio, o palillos, mucho mejor...
Bueno eso fue algunas pequeñas caracteristicas a tener en cuenta...
Si te puedo servir de ayuda en algo, hazmelo saber...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Jeff

> Yo tengo una paloma gris de las de las plazas, es pichonsita y no se pueden usar para la magia o tiene que ser una especie de paloma en particular?


Saludos, hay diferencia con la paloma gris de la plaza y la tortola gris de la plaza. Esta ultima sirve para realizar magia y son dociles. Ahora si es la paloma gris con manchas negra y un buche reflejos violeta y verde, no sirven. Las tortolas gris, estas que tienen una linea negra o marron en el dorso del cuello, si se pueden usar para la magia.

Aunque yo e usado palomas gris, cuervos, cuyaya (halcon pequeño salvajes), loros, periquitos, ninfas, zamuro (esos feos y negros) y si se pueden amansar todas las aves, requiere mas o menos entrenamiento y construir el loader del tamaño requerido, solo es cuestion de ambiciones. Claro que es mas facil con las tortolas blancas!.

Saludos y recuerden, mas vale tortola en mano que volando y cagando en la cabeza del publico!

----------


## ignoto

He probado con un agapornis y fué bien.
¿Aprenden bien las ninfas?

----------


## Jeff

Hola Ignoto, 

Pués si las ninfas son un encanto de aves para magia, un poco mas pequeñas que una tortola, muy elegantes y cuando desplegan la cresta es una pasada. Como toda ave tipo "cotora", requieren un poco mas de paciencia pero es una pasada, pienso volver a comprar un par de ellas y empezar (las he tenido en Venezuela).

Una cosa mas, ya tengo tu foto que puso Patito en el foro, no te voy a perdonar, volvere una vez mas a lo de "parecidos razonables" je je je

----------


## zarkov

Ya me parecía que estabas tardando   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MANU_222

Ignoto, oye, te hacia con otra cara (ha que no haya mal entendidos) , como miente el avatar por favor!, jeje   :Lol:  , a no estar despiadado, que ya regresare a los parecidos razonables, y con algunas imagenes de edyason...(nunca me ha salido bien, y nunca me saldra  :evil: )
Un saludo magiko!
Manu!  :Wink:

----------


## elphreaker

Conozco a magos aqui en sevilla y me han dicho sus conjeneres (vamos , la hija del mago) que cuando ella era chica ayodaba a cojer palomas para despues entrenarlas , ya se lo de el tamaño y la docilidad, pero es posible usarlas , ¿son lo suficientemente inteligentes , o son estupidas?.O me merece la pena mas comprarme una turca albina en la tienda de animales del carrefour xDD. 

En realidad no las voy a usar para la magia , solo como un animal de compañia entrenado , que tiene gracia ya que las he visto en casas de amigos y tienen todo el "arte" del mundo jej.

P.D :
Logicamente que la quiera como animal de compañia no va relacionado para nada con el descuido , ya que se perfectamente la responsabilidad que conlleva ( He tenido reptiles exoticos ).

----------


## ignoto

Dónde esté un buen conejo...
 :Wink:

----------


## elphreaker

Jajajajajjaj   :Oops:   , eso venia con la indirecta ? jajajja 
Si me lo tomo en serio, te digo que un conejo mis padres lo considerarian como un animal "dificil" aunque no tengo ni p**a idea por que pienso que sera por las multiples mierdecillas y el espacio; sumado a que no se  puede colgar (la jaula) . Y lo que si que no entiendo es que tengo un terrario de 1.50 x 0.60 x 0.50 y les da igual por que les parecen mis tortugas un animal "facil" , y mira que manda huevos q pesa 1 de ellas 900 gramos.

Si me lo tomo a cachondeo te digo que estas mas caliente que los palos de un churrero , y fijate que yo estoy en la edad de la testosterona  :117: D

Saludos

----------


## CharlyAstt

yo a la jaula de mi paloma la tengo adentro de una piesa, con la puerta abierta estaria bien o mejor que la saque afuera en el dia, por el tema de los gatos

----------


## gilbert-magic

Obviamente para cualquier persona es mas comun ver una paloma gris que una blanca, ademas de que las grises son grandes y de mal aspecto, son silvestres y poco domesticables, por eso es siempre mejor una paloma blanca.Y te aconsejo que si la saques pero ponle una manta encima de la jaula y cuelgala (no la dejes en el suelo) por lo de los gatos.

Magicamente 
Gilbert Magic

----------


## gaga

Buenas a todos!!

      Miren, tengo un problema:

                 El otro dia mi hermano me compro dos tortolas en un sitio que esta lejos de mi ciudad, son preciosas y ya se quedan en mi dedo y vuelan de uno a otro...
                  Ya tienen todas las plumas, y por lo que he leido aqui ya se supone que son adultas.
                  El problema es que no se cual es macho ni cual es hembra o si las dos son del mismo sexo, he pensado en llevarlas al veterinario pero me pilla lejos y antes de ir he pensado en hacer la pregunta aqui.

                  ¿como se distinguen machos y hembras?
            Ya se que por el tamaño, pero a mi me parecen iguales, tambien he escuchado en el colegio algo de unos huesos que tienen debajo de la cola o algo asi...

            Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar espero encantado su respuesta.

            Muchas gracias a todos

                            ._GAGA_.

----------


## magoivan

no entiendo mucho de las tortolas, solo tengo una pareja y dos crias que me han nacido hace 5 dias, son feitas jaja, y es la primera vez que ponian huevos. Yo no las llevé al veterinario, porqué no podia, pero esperé y me fijé quien fué la que puso los huevos entonces sabia que era la hembra y quien cantaba y cortejaba y se subía encima de la hembra era el macho. Ahora ya las distingo, son diferentes tanto de carácter como de físico. Alomejor Jeff sabe como diferenciarlas. 
Saludos, 
Magoivan



PD: Jeff, no te vamos a dejar ni un minuto en paz jaja eres nuestro mago-veterinario. Ahh y mis crias son feitas pero preciosas, he tenido suerte que me hayan nacido a la primera, solo estubieron 2 semanas y 3 días mas o menos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Lo de los huesos de la parte inferior es la mejor manera pues las hembras los tienen mas anchos para que salgan los huevos, pero tendrias que tocar una sabiendo lo que es para diferenciarlas.

El cuello de los machos suele ser mayor, y suele hacer como un collar, pero no es 100% fiable. 

Magisaluditos

----------


## gaga

Buenas a todos, miren lo que me a pasado
ahora mismo estaba entrenando con mis tortolas y a una de ellas se le a hecho un eridita en el musculo del ala, en la parte que esta como una curva. 

   ¿que hago :Confused: 
   Estoy preocupao...


                                     ._GAGA_.

----------


## Jeff

Mira Gaga, para ti y todos los demas. Diagnosticar una enfermedad o daños a un animal (el que sea), es dificil hacerlo en pocas palabras. Ni siquiera un veterinario con lo poco que describes, te dira algo. Ademas,repito, no soy veterinario y mis conocimientos sobre animales son escasos. Asi antes de que me manden MP  :roll: , les recomiendo vayan a quien si sabe de ellos, los véterinario. A su defecto, busquen paginas web escrita por estos, y seguramente encontraran una orientacion adecuada.

Al modo preventivo, solo aplicale agua oxigenada (no la que usan para descolorear el cabello humano, sino la de heridas). Luego, llevala a un véterinario.

por otro lado, lo mas seguro es que no seguiste un entrenamiento gradual y despacio, motivado para ver prontos resultados con tus tortolas, o bien todavia son muy jovenes. De todos modos, cuando minimo, deberas esperar un mes antes de proseguir los entrenamientos con ellas. Pero eso te lo dira un veterinario, mejor que yo

Saludos

----------


## julioso

buenas, queria saber si es muy dificil domesticar una tortola? y si habria que comprarla papillera.
pues mi idea es hacerla aprecer pero tengo kiedo que se escape.
y no se si los magos les cortan las alillas de volar o las adiestran as vuelo libre gracias

----------

